# Look what I just found!



## CodyS (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found a bowl I made in year 7 (I'm in year 12 now and I'm 17... do the maths if you like). It was a good introduction to the gouges.

As for the timber it is just a common weed over here Na na na na naah nah.

Aquarium lighting (metal halide) is much better for pics than just plain fluros I have now discovered .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Cody that's very nice. You've been a woodaholic since a very young age I am impressed!


.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 21, 2012)

Cody dude, that is just awesome. I really like the chiselled look. It has tons of character.
Great work buddy.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 21, 2012)

That's a neat piece, and alot different from the "weed" I was messin' with back in my schoolin' daze..., er..., days!

p


----------



## CodyS (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks guys, it'd be fun to have another go now and see how much worse I am... but then again I remember the effort it took to hollow out...


----------



## Mac (Feb 22, 2012)

looks just right for a big ole bunch of chips. nice work, i like it!


----------



## lizardlady (Mar 5, 2012)

That bowl is just awesome! Hmmm, I got a few, recently purchased, used, gouges I just polished up.... Guess I better test my sharpening skills on somethin


----------



## CodyS (Mar 5, 2012)

lizardlady said:


> That bowl is just awesome! Hmmm, I got a few, recently purchased, used, gouges I just polished up.... Guess I better test my sharpening skills on somethin



Don't forget, TAKE PICS AND SHARE THEM WITH US


----------



## EricJS (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice! I could never make something that nice on the first try!


----------

